# How to clean mesh office chairs?



## rajanshah (Feb 24, 2011)

This is my first thread on this forum. I have 10 mesh office chairs in my office. I want to clean it but, don't want to damage mesh part. So, How can I do it?


----------



## gcintegrations (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Vacuum the mesh to collect all loose residue. A hose attachment will allow you to clean along crevices and cracks where dirt and residue often build up.

2. Pour a squirt of liquid dish soap onto a cleaning rag, then moisten the rag with warm water. Twist out excess water.

3.Rub the damp, soapy cloth over the mesh chair. Also remember to clean the wheels that often gather dirt.

4.Run a cotton swab under warm water, and clean in small cracks that are not easily accessible by the vacuum or cleaning rag.

5.Dry the chair with a clean rag, or allow to air dry.

________________________________
Home Automation Services


----------



## DIYHomeDesign (Mar 30, 2011)

I like gcintegrations's answer, but would go very easy on the soap. Adding a tiny amount of vinegar to your rinse rag will help avoid water spots.


----------



## Paul79UF (Mar 31, 2011)

I would also give the chairs a quick mist of Febreze after the cleaning for that fresh "just cleaned" scent so people take notice of the work.


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

Do not put feet on the base of the chair, as this can cause scratches and scrapes that are difficult and sometimes impossible to remove.


----------



## rachellemary (Jun 25, 2012)

Another bit of handy advice from my side- Run a cotton swab under warm water and clean in small cracks that are not simply accessible by the vacuum or cleaning rag.


nassau county flooded basement help


----------



## Hwilliams (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with the above comment. cleaning it with warm water in small cracks would help you to maintain in good condition.


----------



## bighill (Jul 14, 2012)

Vacuum them, use rubbing alcohol, scrub with a sponge, let dry and then scrub with a clean soft scrubber. Prepare to be amazed.


----------



## drsmiley (Jul 30, 2012)

Lysol disinfecting spray.


----------



## Joshga (Aug 9, 2012)

DIYHomeDesign said:


> I like gcintegrations's answer, but would go very easy on the soap. Adding a tiny amount of vinegar to your rinse rag will help avoid water spots.



I like your advice. But with the vinegar included in the rinse, would that not add odor to the chair? If it doesn't I think I know now what should I do next time that I'll clean our dining table and chairs.

Thanks


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 2, 2012)

You have been pushing this thread sonce 2011  . . . are you EVER going to clean your chairs???


----------



## nealtw (Oct 2, 2012)

Raj sells chairs and only posted here so he could add the link to his site.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Oct 3, 2012)

DOH!  And here I thought he was just dense  . . .


----------

